# So are we getting any more new Hymer dealers ?



## bognormike

This rather long thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-124457-140-days0-orderasc-.html

had a long discussion about HYmer appointing new dealers, but since the inital flurry, nothing has happened. This despite the fact that Paul Kershaw (Hymer's appointed agent for getting this all set up) was supposed to be working towards getting dealers set up in time for the launch of the 2013 models. Paul was quite active in that thread until there were several comments about Hymer's cross-europe warranty - his last post was here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1247013.html#1247013 on May 13th. So considering the fact that the NEC show is coming up, and still no sign of dealers for the "South East" and "north West" (presumably England), does anybody know what is happening?

All the PR stuff about Hymer in the UK seems to have gone very quiet. It now looks like so much hot air! When are they going to get their act together, and support their current vehicle owners in the UK, and also get some way to sensible dealer coverage so they can sell more new product?


----------



## GEMMY

I shall be probing tomorrow at the show, do hope Mr, Kershaw is in attendance 8) 

tony :lol:

ps. mike fancy an upgrade. :wink:


----------



## bognormike

:lol: 

I'm sure you will give hime some stick, but maybe best not to mention their pan-european warranty 8)


----------



## bognormike

I've Pm'd Paul Kershaw to see whether he is still visiting, and sent an enquiry to Hymer in Germany to ask them what is happening.


----------



## javea

GEMMY said:


> I shall be probing tomorrow at the show, do hope Mr, Kershaw is in attendance 8)
> 
> tony :lol:
> 
> ps. mike fancy an upgrade. :wink:


Now he knows you are going Tony he probably won't. :wink:

Mike


----------



## GEMMY

You can run BUT you can't hide. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## GEMMY

I was wrong, yes he can hide, because he wasn't there. :twisted: 

tony


----------



## bognormike

You would have thought that that guy representing Hymer in the UK would have been around.

any sign of dealers Tony? What companies were represented on the Hymer stand?


----------



## javea

GEMMY said:


> I was wrong, yes he can hide, because he wasn't there. :twisted:
> 
> tony


Told you - he is 'frit' of you! 

Mike


----------



## GEMMY

Well if we did have had words, they wouldn't have been spoken in a quiet voice, lots of would-be purchasers could have listened in. :wink: 

tony


----------



## GEMMY

Mike, only spoke to the Md of Travelworld, trying to do a deal. :wink: Did not notice any other dealers. :? 

tony


----------



## Tucano

Discover Leisure on the A68 are dealers now, convenient for us Up North.
Norman.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Yes, 

Regards, 
Chris 8)


----------



## bognormike

oo-er!

come on Chris - when's the announcement? :idea:


----------



## bognormike

just found this on Hymer site

http://www.hymer.com/cms/en/service1/dealers/HYMER-Dealer.html?haendler=1433

:lol: 8)


----------



## erneboy

Just two posts back Mike, I think, Alan.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

After all the guessing going on its funny that the answer was readily available all the time :lol:


----------



## 113016

premiermotorhomes said:


> After all the guessing going on its funny that the answer was readily available all the time :lol:


I can honestly say that as a 3 time Hymer owner, I see nothing to laugh about


----------



## bognormike

premiermotorhomes said:


> After all the guessing going on its funny that the answer was readily available all the time :lol:


wasn't on the Hymer web site a couple of days ago!

Good news indeed for this Hymer owner about 15 miles away 8)

well done to the team at Birdham


----------



## GEMMY

Quote:

After all the guessing going on its funny that the answer was readily available all the time 

Not nearly as funny that someone can't update his personal details OR website

tony

Edit, nice quick update


----------



## premiermotorhomes

@GEMMY

Yes you've got me, I have now updated our details, and the website was on the cards for tomorrow to reflect the announcement, which I was advised to make official only this evening.  


@Grath & GEMMY

My comments were made in a lighthearted manner and not intended to cause any offence, so please accept my apologies for any taken. The Hymer dealer page is a sensible place to look for dealers, and would of course as sods law determines be the last place to look and as no comments had been made to the contrary I assumed this was the case. Consequently it would be ironic if Hymer had posted these details a little a while ago with it passing everyone by and this is where my comment stemmed from.

@bognormike

Thank you for your comments. Its going to be great, as theres a lot of loyalty to Hymer and many both new and old on the road and going strong. We are representing Hymer at the NEC and we just went live with the parts system this evening, so lots to learn and I'm looking forward to it.  

Regards,
Chris


----------



## GEMMY

Anything you want to know, just ask. :lol: 

tony


----------



## 113016

Chris, thank you for your reply.
It was just that your first couple of posts came across as a bit flippant for a professional dealer with major franchises. Looked a bit like Jack the Lad or Arthur Daily.
Anyway, I do sincerely hope you make a success of the Hymer dealership as it is a great brand with customer loyalty which is unknown in other brands and is desperately in need of good sincere dealers willing to go the extra mile to eliminate any possible stigma left over by the previous dealer.
You now have one of the very best brands and it is a huge responsibility to look after it together with past and future customers.
For your company and customers like myself, I hope you succeed!


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Grath, 

Thank you for your kind comments, these are appreciated. Again, please accept my apologies; my original posts were meant to be friendly and in line with the lighthearted nature of the thread as its a very positive position we are in gaining Hymer as a franchise. If you review posts I have made in the past then I hope this will reinforce my commitment to the forum, its members, and our customers and anyone who requires any help, something my personal and our customer base and those who know both myself and the team personally will attest to.

As a company we have an enviable reputation which is reinforced by our appointment with the Hymer franchise, a reputation we work hard too, and will continue to strengthen which shines through with our expanding regular customer base. Quality, friendly customer service is key to the success of any business.

Hymer is a new challenge and one we will take on passionately.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## PaulKershaw

Hot air???????
You are obviously not a business man, it takes a lot of work to set up a new dealer (legal, Finance, contracts etc)
In only 8 months 8 new outlets have been found and appointed, I think that is pretty amazing.
These are some of the best dealers in the country, and have been extremely well publicised in all the national media and on the Hymer web site, and the Hymerv owners club have been kept well informed.
The latest addition was only three weeks ago with Premier Motorhomes in the SOUTH EAST.
Maybe if you feel it is so easy you could sugest potential new dealers in any open points??????


----------



## robinpompey

There is a dealer in the Mansfield area that sells Hymers. Edgehill Motorhomes 01623634206. I bought my Bessacar from them which was in immaculate condition, but since then they have changed to dealing in Hymers, both new and second hand. They have become friends to all their buyers, as they do not go to exploit the buyer and always give you 100 satisfaction with their after sales service.


----------



## bognormike

Paul 

hello again. Forgive me for being flippant in previous posts on this thread, but eveything seemed to have died a death after the initial flurry? 

If Premier were appointed 3 weeks ago, where were the announcements? Google searches showed nothing. The first we heard about this was when Premier came on this thread - there was nothing when I started this thread on the Hymer web site about appointing new dealers, and the dealer map didnt show anything. 

I am delighted personally that there is now a dealer cose to my location, and of course it means that there will be support for the many other Hymer owners in the area - and potential owners.


----------



## bognormike

robinpompey said:


> There is a dealer in the Mansfield area that sells Hymers. Edgehill Motorhomes 01623634206. I bought my Bessacar from them which was in immaculate condition, but since then they have changed to dealing in Hymers, both new and second hand. They have become friends to all their buyers, as they do not go to exploit the buyer and always give you 100 satisfaction with their after sales service.


they might sell them, but they aren't official dealers.


----------



## joedenise

may be South East but not very SE for me - still over 100 miles!

Joe


----------



## 113016

Hi Paulkershaw

From a layman's point of view and a three time Hymer owner.

Hymer are an excellent brand, one of the very best, but over the last few years they have lost the edge that they had through their past UK dealer running short of money and lack of customer service/support, along with the Sterling/Euro exchange rate and the world recession.
Hymer now have a lot of catching up to do and need to convince past and possible future customers that they have an excellent warranty procedure in place.
As the world has shrunk and in effect more of Hymer customers travel far and wide to far destinations and numerous countries, it is about time that Hymer offered a worldwide warranty which does not restrict a customer from dealing only with the country where the van was purchased.
Please correct me if I am wrong, but from what I have been reading lately, a UK dealer will not carry out warranty work on any van purchased on mainland Europe. I presume that the same works in reverse, a UK customer would not get warranty work in say France, although possibly at Hymer in Germany.
I presume that you are only responsible for UK dealers, but Hymer as a company are much larger and this matter should be addressed.
If not, Hymer will lose customers, both here in the UK and abroad!
Finally, I have never met you and have no preconceived opinions about your new(ish) position with Hymer.
You must realize that your past position with Brownhills, although you undoubtedly have much Hymer experience will undoubtedly lead some Hymer past and prospective future customers to question if you are totally unbiased, and if you are the most suitable person to be in such a position.
So in conclusion, please if you truly have the interest of Hymer customers at heart, please clarify and if need be, hound Hymer to sort this issue out once and for all.


----------



## erneboy

I was just wondering how long it would take for that to come up.

Mr Kershaw now has some options.

1. Just ignore the question.

2. Repeat his previous position, which is that things will remain the same as in the past.

3. Undertake to see if he can discuss the matter with Hymer and make progress towards doing what many customers would like to see done, the introduction of a meaningful Europe wide warranty.

or

4. Say he will do number 3. and then do nothing at all because at least saying he will try will quieten things down and buy some peace and quiet.

I wonder which it will be? Alan.


----------



## 113016

Grath said:


> Hi Paulkershaw
> 
> From a layman's point of view and a three time Hymer owner.
> 
> Hymer are an excellent brand, one of the very best, but over the last few years they have lost the edge that they had through their past UK dealer running short of money and lack of customer service/support, along with the Sterling/Euro exchange rate and the world recession.
> Hymer now have a lot of catching up to do and need to convince past and possible future customers that they have an excellent warranty procedure in place.
> As the world has shrunk and in effect more of Hymer customers travel far and wide to far destinations and numerous countries, it is about time that Hymer offered a worldwide warranty which does not restrict a customer from dealing only with the country where the van was purchased.
> Please correct me if I am wrong, but from what I have been reading lately, a UK dealer will not carry out warranty work on any van purchased on mainland Europe. I presume that the same works in reverse, a UK customer would not get warranty work in say France, although possibly at Hymer in Germany.
> I presume that you are only responsible for UK dealers, but Hymer as a company are much larger and this matter should be addressed.
> If not, Hymer will lose customers, both here in the UK and abroad!
> Finally, I have never met you and have no preconceived opinions about your new(ish) position with Hymer.
> You must realize that your past position with Brownhills, although you undoubtedly have much Hymer experience will undoubtedly lead some Hymer past and prospective future customers to question if you are totally unbiased, and if you are the most suitable person to be in such a position.
> So in conclusion, please if you truly have the interest of Hymer customers at heart, please clarify and if need be, hound Hymer to sort this issue out once and for all.


Well, the question has been well and truly asked again!


----------



## nicholsong

Please, what is a Hymer?


----------



## pippin

It's pronounced "Hoomer".


----------



## airstream

*hy just Hymer?*

Hi All,
As an ex Hymer owner - 5 purchased from Maddisons and one at the Disseldorf show and only had two minor warranty issues in all the years of ownership

Remember - Boris the Hymer bus, free tea/coffe and snacks from June in the Hymer cafe, free damp checks at all the outdoor shows and free beer,factory visits etc

However my question is why pick on Hymer ? the entire UK motorhome industry works in the same way - I quote Swifts statement from SwiftTalk

"I think those that have responded to your post have explained the situation with regards to warranty well. I feel I must step in at this point, as it seems that there still might be some confusion.
Although we produce a product that this similar to a car (both in cost, approvals, etc.), we are not the automotive industry. We do not own franchises dealers, and we sell our products to our Dealers, who in turn sell them to our end-customers.
Each Dealer is an independent business, who may sell an number of brands (and indeed products), but we cannot force them to take on the warranty work from another Dealer.
We do not place any restrictions on them doing this, if they wish, but it is their choice, and one that is normally driven by the need to create a relationship (or at least offer priority) to their retail customers first

Its the entire industry that needs to change - Hymer owners are the lucky ones as if you need parts or service outside of the UK its there and EU wide - UK built motorhomes ie Swift etc its tough and a drive back to the UK

Give Hymer a chance and Hymer owners it could be worse - 
you might have a Swift

Regards Ray


----------



## nicholsong

I was not sure the Germans could produce 'Hoomer'

But I know they can produce 'Serious' - N&B :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## 113016

Hi Airstream
In comparison, I was for over two decades in the marine retail business and over that time I was a franchise dealer for quite a few different makes of outboard engines, jet skis and of course boats.
Without exception regarding the outboard engines and jet skis, it was a condition of the franchise that any dealer carried out warranty work irrespective of which dealer sold the item.
We and all the other dealers were independent and not owned by the manufacturer.The dealer puts in a warranty claim and the manufacturer pays the dealer for the work.
OK the dealer looses a little as the hours given by the manufacturer are often less than the job takes, but you have to balance this out against customer good will and prospective future business.
I certainly would have expected Hymer and all other multi country European brand to be similar.
Obviously owners who have purchased from a manufacturer who only have agents here in the UK cannot expect any warranty outside the UK.
From my personal interest, I pick on Hymer as I have a vested interest, but I think the same should apply to all other large multi country franchised brands.


----------



## 113016

I am very surprised at the minimal support on this subject of a Pan European Warranty.
Ever likely some manufacturers get away with warranty issues if customers can't be bothered to voice their opinions.  
It seems to me that we just accept what is on offer without question  
Could it be the British way as we never seem to complain about bad service


----------



## erneboy

Maybe it's just the demographic of MHF members?

I think most don't want to make a fuss Grath.

Luckily there are a few like you and I who don't mind in the least.


By the way, it seems to have been option 1. I would have been willing to bet that it would be, Alan.


----------



## 113016

erneboy said:


> Maybe it's just the demographic of MHF members?
> 
> I think most don't want to make a fuss Grath.
> 
> Luckily there are a few like you and I who don't mind in the least.
> 
> By the way, it seems to have been option 1. I would have been willing to bet that it would be, Alan.


Good morning erneboy (Alan)

I think you may be correct, but I will give him the benefit of doubt for a few more hours as he could be very busy at the show 

I must admit, that under the current warranty situation, I can see no advantage at all, and many disadvantages for anybody who uses their van on mainland Europe to buy here in the UK.
The whole warranty situation SUCKS

I think with most people, it is a case of burying heads in sand and hope it never happens to them, and the manufacturers will get away with what ever they can.
Shame on Hymer and the likes, all associated with them, as I always thought they were a good reputable company who valued customer loyalty.
Come on Hymer Group, show you are in the lead and sort this out. Now!


----------



## HermanHymer

*Hymer (Humer)*



nicholsong said:


> Please, what is a Hymer?


You can easily recognise a Hymer - look at the driver - he/she's the one wearing a smug smile!

I'm so in love with Herman - the best buy I ever made, even if I did go to the worst dealer in the world!

Good luck to Premier if I win the Euromillions I'll be in for a new one and then I'll be up there fighting for the pan-Euro warranty.

Good luck to those fighting the cause - it's a very good point for a product which is not intended to be kept at home near the dealership.

Viv


----------



## 113016

The point is,no matter what make you own, is that if Hymer introduce a proper Pan European Warranty, then the other manufacturers surely must follow.

I am not saying thet Hymer are any better or worse than other manufacturers, personally, I think they are of reasonable quality

But this warranty issue has got to be in the interests of all motorhomers 

Anyway, I think I have done my bit to highlight the subject, maybe some others might want to carry this on?
If not, we all loose!


----------



## nicholsong

While fully understanding why people would wish for a Pan-European warranty, it would of course be built into the price somehow.

In which case, in the absence of a current scheme, why not purchase al warranty from one of the commercial companies offering them - assuming they will do Pan Europe?

Geoff


----------



## erneboy

Surely the warranty is already included in the price Geoff, it's just a matter of who will do the work and where it can be done.

Widening the geography won't cost more.

I look at it this way. Let's say there are x number of warranty jobs carried out each year. That total and the cost of delivering it would remain the same no matter where the work was carried out. The only difference would be that warranty work could be carried out at a location which is convenient for people, Alan.


----------



## bognormike

thanks Grath; I think the suggestion that Motorhomes are different from Cars is a red herirng, because car dealers are not independent - that's the first I knew of that! The main difference is that MH dealers are mostly multi-ftanchises, whereas car dealers are mostly single franchises. And of course there is such a large volume of cars about compared with motorhomes. The bigger the volume, the more opportunity to spread costs. 
I can understand that companies like Swift who have no real presence in most of Europe would not offer a pan european warranty, but surely it would be a selling point for Hymer and other manufacturers that customers can rely on the support of a local dealer.


----------



## 113016

bognormike said:


> thanks Grath; I think the suggestion that Motorhomes are different from Cars is a red herirng, because car dealers are not independent - that's the first I knew of that! The main difference is that MH dealers are mostly multi-ftanchises, whereas car dealers are mostly single franchises. And of course there is such a large volume of cars about compared with motorhomes. The bigger the volume, the more opportunity to spread costs.
> I can understand that companies like Swift who have no real presence in most of Europe would not offer a pan european warranty, but surely it would be a selling point for Hymer and other manufacturers that customers can rely on the support of a local dealer.


Some car dealers might be tied into a manufacturer, but many and I certainly have first hand experience of one very large was Ford dealer, but I think now is multi franchise and certainly is NOT tied to the manufacturer.
Yes it was a red herring to say that car dealers are not Independent!


----------



## stelynn

Hi all,

I've read most of this thread, and some of the other one referred too about warranties.

I seem to recall the early Hymer press releases stating they wanted a new dealer network in the UK to regain their lost sales volumes. Surely the closed market that had existed, and the high prices which were set by Hymer UK, were instrumental in that fall of sales. Paul Kershaw later said that there was now pricing parity between the UK and Europe.

I think we have been led into focusing on the warranty issue, which has been used as a smokescreen for UK pricing.

After visiting the NEC I decided to cross reference some Hymer prices; for the models which I have considered; and found their prices were very close to £ for €. (i.e. nearly 20% difference).

Hopefully a mainland Europe purchased motorhome won't need that many warranty repairs as to equal the £000's initially saved !!!

Steve


----------



## GEMMY

Exactly, apparently it's because of the 'huge' cost to make a German van fit for uk roads. :wink: 

tony


----------



## javea

When Mr Kershaw states that there is price parity betwwen the price of vehicles in the UK and, for example, Germany I am afraid that this is not the case.

Take for example a B534 on offer at Lowdhams: original price £72,990 - reduced to £67,990. I can buy the exact model from Germany at £14,000 less and that is before I start negotiating with the dealer which will result in a further reduction I am sure.

In the past I have bought two new Hymers from Germany, one from Hymer themseles, one from an authorised dealer, in each case I saved over £20,000.

His point about the increased cost of preparing the vehicle is a red herring. Both my Hymers have been used on UK roads for a total of 10 years with no problems whatever, sailed through their MOT's and habitation checks with no problems. If UK dealers are going to refuse to service them then it would be easy, and economically sensible, to have them attended to at dealers on the Continent when on holiday. Mine is now looked after by a Spanish Hymer dealer quite satisfactorily and at lower cost than the original Hymer authorised dealer.

Whilst the disparity in prices remain I am afraid that my business will still go abroad - rip off Britain is alive and well in Hymer's case.

Mike


----------



## airstream

*Pan what?*

Hi,
I think the point that Swift et al do not even offer a pan UK warranty!! so to highlight Hymers none EU is jumping the gun - do Hymer offer a pan UK warranty if not then thats the staring point get Hymer to offer something in the UK that the others dont start small think big

The fact is that none of the manufacturers can force dealers to carry out warranty work - the obligation rests with the retailer and until the situation changes and all manufacturers renegociate the contracts they have with all of their retailers then a proper any dealer any country warranty is a pipe dream

Not what we all want but a fact

Ray


----------



## 113016

*Re: Pan what?*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> I think the point that Swift et al do not even offer a pan UK warranty!! so to highlight Hymers none EU is jumping the gun - do Hymer offer a pan UK warranty if not then thats the staring point get Hymer to offer something in the UK that the others dont start small think big
> 
> The fact is that none of the manufacturers can force dealers to carry out warranty work - the obligation rests with the retailer and until the situation changes and all manufacturers renegociate the contracts they have with all of their retailers then a proper any dealer any country warranty is a pipe dream
> 
> Not what we all want but a fact
> 
> Ray


Well, in that case Hymer and Paul Kershaw, have either ignored customer concerns or at best missed a golden opportunity.
They have just set up a few new dealers and could have easily introduced a pan UK warranty system as they signed each new dealer up.

It would be quite easy really, as long as Hymer are willing to pay the proper rate for warranty work and if any of the new dealers were not happy to go along with these terms, they would not be worth having as they would probably be the sort of dealer looking for warranty get out clauses and would not do the Hymer brand justice.

Maybe as they are all new to Hymer dealers, the powers that be at Hymer, represented by Paul Kershaw could persuade them all :?:

It was mentioned earlier in the thread that whoever does the warranty work, the cost is the same to Hymer,or should be! :!:


----------



## erneboy

Where warranty work can be done is one issue and it seems that, despite assurances of price parity, pricing is another.

I am sure we needn't select just one issue to discuss. I suggest we discuss them both at the same time.

As to pipe dreams, well maybe you are right but one thing is absolutely certain and that is that we should carry on asking for what we want and see if any manufacturer is willing to try to find a way to do it because if we don't ask we won't get. In this particular case we are assured that there is what is called a Pan European warranty, the problem is just that it's not Pan European in anyway we can understand.

So let's keep asking. Why not? Alan.


----------



## 113016

I must admit Alan, that under the present alleged prices and warranty terms, I can see NO REASON TO BUY A HYMER FROM THE UK and every reason to BUY FROM MAINLAND EUROPE :!: 
Unless you live very near to a Hymer dealer and are willing to pay well over the odds on the chance that you may be unlucky enough to have a serious warranty issue.
Sorry for shouting, but maybe it is needed.


----------



## airstream

*In the interest*

Morin,
In the interest of keeping the topic alive and the hope that things may get better - Why I ask

Oh yes why is the new Hymer network in the UK called and I quote

"New UK and Irleland independent dealer network"

Note the "independent" bit

Ray


----------



## erneboy

Almost all dealers who sell any form of transport are independent.

The important thing is that all dealers have to satisfy the requirements placed upon them by the manufacturers they represent in order to keep their franchise/s. So the manufacturers have the power at least to negotiate if they want to do so.

Alan.


----------



## bognormike

*Re: In the interest*



airstream said:


> Morin,
> In the interest of keeping the topic alive and the hope that things may get better - Why I ask
> 
> Oh yes why is the new Hymer network in the UK called and I quote
> 
> "New UK and Irleland independent dealer network"
> 
> Note the "independent" bit
> 
> Ray


probably because previously it was entirely contracted to Brownhills, HYmer Uk were the importers and Brownhills branches were the only dealers.


----------



## GEMMY

My last 4 vehicles were purchased from Hymer Uk. Now they are no more, BUT, Travelworld are a new dealer, only 2 miles away, and now have my new vehicle order. 8O :wink: 

tony


----------



## ruthiebabe

At the NEC saw the list of dealers appointed pretty much as here

http://www.hymer.com/cms/en/service1/dealers/Suche.html&country=GB

but they also have a mark on their map somewhere in the Preston area down as 'tbc'.


----------



## GEMMY

Marquis :?: :wink: 

tony


----------



## 113016

ruthiebabe said:


> At the NEC saw the list of dealers appointed pretty much as here
> 
> http://www.hymer.com/cms/en/service1/dealers/Suche.html&country=GB
> 
> but they also have a mark on their map somewhere in the Preston area down as 'tbc'.


With a bit or lot of luck, maybe Peter Hambilton may be extending!   
Now that would be good


----------



## aultymer

> Hot air???????
> You are obviously not a business man, it takes a lot of work to set up a new dealer (legal, Finance, contracts etc)
> In only 8 months 8 new outlets have been found and appointed, I think that is pretty amazing.
> These are some of the best dealers in the country, and have been extremely well publicised in all the national media and on the Hymer web site, and the Hymerv owners club have been kept well informed.
> The latest addition was only three weeks ago with Premier Motorhomes in the SOUTH EAST.
> Maybe if you feel it is so easy you could sugest potential new dealers in any open points??????


As was said of President Nixon :- "would you buy a used car from this man?" 
I feel the wording is a bit edgy for someone trying to impress potential customers and does challenge a poster personally (you, you, you). Maybe old Brownhills habits die hard.


----------



## 113016

Having just returned from a week wilding and off grid with no wi fi, I see that we have had no further input from the Hymer team!  
In conclusion, I have no faith in any M/H warranty system no matter which brand
 
Hymer could lead the way here and score a major coup over other motorhome manufactures gaining a huge advertising boost and goodwill from both existing and prospective new customer , but the UK representative seem not to be listening  
I seriously wonder if our concerns have been relayed to the factory :?: 
It is so very very crazy, to outlay such a huge sum and have only the one supplying dealer for warranty support :!:


----------



## PKershaw

Despite all the negative stuff, I am sure every one will have seen a new Hymer dealer network growing over the last year, I apologise if it isn't fast enough for some but these things take time to conclude. We now have a well publicised 7 dealers across the UK, who contrary to what is being said most of them will be happy to deal with any Hymer warranty work.
Regrettably we are still looking for dealers in the North West and East Anglia.
PS I was at the show last year, spending every minute of every day on the Hymer stand, I reply to many customer e-mails and telephone calls every day, "don't always believe what is said" we take your comments very seriously and are doing our utmost to develop a strong dealer network for our customers.


----------



## PKershaw

Just to clarify, a manufacturer cannot force any dealer to carry out warranty work on vehicles they did not supply, has it has been said every dealer is only legally responsible for its own sales.
the good news is however, unlike other brands, most of the new UK Hymer dealers are happy to take care of all Hymer's.


----------



## Hymie

Thanks Paul, Thats good news.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## wakk44

*Misleading*

As we all know Brownhills have been dumped by Hymer as one of their UK dealers.However they seem to think otherwise because they have put all their Hymers for sale on e bay.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Hymer-UK-Motorhomes?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

Their username is Hymerukmotorhomes which to me sounds like they still have the franchise with Hymer.

Misleading or what ?


----------



## bigcats30

*Re: Misleading*



wakk44 said:


> As we all know Brownhills have been dumped by Hymer as one of their UK dealers.However they seem to think otherwise because they have put all their Hymers for sale on e bay.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Hymer-UK-Motorhomes?_trksid=p2047675.l2563
> 
> Their username is Hymerukmotorhomes which to me sounds like they still have the franchise with Hymer.
> 
> Misleading or what ?


They are all second hand vans so nothing to do with Hymer.de

And they probably do it because people are stupid and think they are dealing with Hymer direct.


----------



## tony50

I've read every post on Hymers having looked at them they seem quite well put together , but the comments about how good they are ,got me thinking if they are so good do your need a warranty at all? :lol: :wink: 

Tony A


----------



## GEMMY

I've needed a warranty for some of the suppliers to Hymer, not for the quality of workmanship.

tony


----------



## carol

Just read most of this thread


As a previous Hymer owner - one a repossessed one in 1990 just six months old - to say Madison's were helpful is so wrong

In 2002 I imported LHD 10 nth old Starline. Had same reaction - Grey Import don't want to know. Even though we had to drive from Cornwall to Preston for habitation checks. We ended up having them done in France where staff were civilized and helpful

Contrast that with Rapido - again imported new from Germany. Warranty problem with a split fresh water tank. - Rapidos answer - You don't want to drive to Germany do you? No - so they arranged for a tank to be taken off the production line and couriered to Wokingham - Bank Holiday weekend so we could still get our Aug tunnel crossing which had been booked in January

So Rapido honor their warranties. So why can't Hymer without any hassle 

Carol 

Pls excuse americanisms. iPhone text.


----------



## 113016

tony50 said:


> I've read every post on Hymers having looked at them they seem quite well put together , but the comments about how good they are ,got me thinking if they are so good do your need a warranty at all? :lol: :wink:
> 
> Tony A


A Grey import, could save £10K, maybe more, and £10K or more will cover one hell of a lot of warranty.
It depends on how a person feels about warranty.
The base vehicle would still have a manufactures warranty.
Grey imports are available from a couple of UK non franchise dealers, and would include the specific dealer warranty, for the habitation area.


----------



## PKershaw

Hi All, Im not sure why the warranty work is still an issue, most of the new Hymer dealers are taking care of all Hymer's and have been doing so for over a year.
Also not sure on what basis there is a 10K save buying a grey import, all Hymer dealers acros Europe now work on the same price and a UK Hymer is built to meet specific UK regulations and we all know that a LHD depreciates 10% more than a RHD. 
It would be best to leave the past in the past, the new Hymer dealers are some of the best in the country, I have read lots of positive feed back on here about their customer service, so please support your nearest Hymer dealer and I'm sure they will support you.
Any way the sun is shining, I hope it lasts and you all have a nice weekend.
Paul


----------



## josieb




----------



## GEMMY

Josieb,

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-139971-.html

tony


----------



## josieb

Sorry. Had looked first but missed it.


----------

